# Mis W. Gallagher BLOBTOP



## privvydigger (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never seen a bottle specific to gender embossed on a bottle.  I've seen them in meds and cures, bitters, babys and other bottles but this is a first for me.
 Mis W. Gallagher
 4243 Frankford Ave.
 PHILADA
 Completely whittled and a nice ice blue
 any ???


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice!! Definitely not everyday you see a gal in charge of a bottling co. Here in NJ we have this one.. Mrs. B Zimmerman, New Brunswick, NJ.. believe it or not, it's a very common one...


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 19, 2009)

Mis. compared to Mrs.  To me implies a single women ahead of her time in a man's dominated world.  Where as Mrs. to me implies a widow or a daughter or something????? 
 I could be out in left field....lol


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 19, 2009)

No sign of the Misses.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 19, 2009)

most definately more than one Gallagher bottling in Philly for sure....
 Mis sets her apart


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice bottle!  Not a Mis, but heres another Mrs.  Mrs. G. Gigax Zaneville, O.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2009)

Great bottles, there certainly aren't many with female proprietors' names embossed. There is one from here in Lewistown, a tall blob beer embossed MRS. F. BOSSINGER/ LEWISTOWN/ PA. They are quite rare, and I have only ever dug one broken example. 

 John Henry Bossinger began brewing here in 1870. After his death in 1879, his wife, Mrs. Frederica Bossinger, along with their two sons, continued the operation until 1895. 

 If anyone ever finds one of these bottles, I would be very interested in it.  ~Jim


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 21, 2009)

My example of a female owner is a Mrs. C. Yannes deep blue aqua hutch from the small Schuylkill County town of Nuremberg, PA.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 21, 2009)

This is the only "Mrs." hutch from Wisconsin. It is Mrs. B. Sturm out of West Bend. This bottle one has what could be decribed as a lip chip. It is the best (and only) example I have ever seen. Extremely rare bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2009)

Lip chip... your to funny Bob! []
 This is a cool thread thanks to all the examples, chipped or not, I hope we can round up ALL the "lady-bevs" !!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 21, 2009)

show me the Mis


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 21, 2009)

Now that's a tall order, sailor! 
 Come on yous, let's see the MIS !!
 []


----------

